
FreeBSD vs. Linux on AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3990X - rodrigo975
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=3990x-freebsd-bsd&num=1
======
sbierwagen
Wow, those pgbench numbers are terrible. Wonder what went wrong there. Bad ZFS
config?

